# Zig-Zag Territoires Releases



## Dowd

From a suggestion by StlukesguildOhio in the Tartini (composer) thread, I purchased a collection of Tartini's sonatas, released by Zig Zag (which I think is a division of Harmonia mundi). Anyway, the CD packaging is fantastic.









It's sort of a concept album. Paired with the sonatas are short solo vocal pieces. I won't get into the whole Tartini/Nature/Poetry connection but in addition to the vocal pieces there's a beautifully designed 60 page booklet with original artwork and selected poetry. It's quite lovely... by far the most artistic recording I've purchased.

Does anyone else own any other Zig Zag titles? And if so, are they similar? That is to say, is the packaging a whole art form unto itself?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

All of my Zig Zag purchases have been mp3, so I don't have any of the packaging. But I have several recordings which I have greatly enjoyed, even if they aren't always my preferred recordings for a given piece. Included in my collection are:
Beethoven: Symphonies and Overtures - Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna
Berlioz: Symphony fantastique - Immerseel and Anima Eterna
Mozart: Concertos - Immerseel and Anima Eterna
Mozart: Symphonies 40 & 41 - Immerseel and Anima Eterna

As you can see, my purchases have been limited to the output of Immerseel and Anima Eterna. The Beethoven symphonic cycle received quite a bit of praise on here a while back - lean, mean Beethoven on adrenaline.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Other Zig-Zag Territories purchases that I have made have all been equally elegant in terms of packaging and performances:














































*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And there are at least a dozen other recordings that I have my eye on. As a visual artist I cannot help but be impressed by the care taken with regard to the packaging of Zig-Zag recordings. Of course it always comes down to the music... and from my experience, they have taken just as much care in their recordings.

Another small independent label you might also want to look at, if you like Zig-Zag territories is Glossa. Glossa focuses largely upon the Renaissance and Baroque repertoires from France, Italy, and Spain... works that are largely ignored by others:




























The recordings of Handel's and Scarlatti's exquisite cantatas are "essential".

****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The madrigals of Maurenzio, Gesualdo, and Monteverdi are equally "must have" recordings.

Then, of course you can always turn to Jordi Saval's unrivaled productions:



















These two sets by Saval come packaged in sizable and lavishly illustrated books. His other recordings are less sumptuous... but still beautifully packaged with the performances to match. Any number of Savall's recordings would rank among my first choices for the given works.


----------



## Dowd

Thanks DrMike and StlukesguildOhio!

The packaging on those recordings looks terrific. I'm particularly interested in the Rebel... if you happen to have it out anytime soon, and could let me know what it includes (ie. booklet) that would be great. I was really blown away by the Tartini release and would love to see that treatment on some of the other music I love. And I'll also check out the Glossa titles... especially the Scarlatti.

Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm a tougher sell regarding Zig-Zag Territories. I've sampled heavily in their main core (orchestral, chamber, solo piano) and have been disappointed. I've never been a fan of Banchini and Immerseel, and they're a large part of their orchestral offerings.

Quite frankly, their Scriabin, CPE Bach, Haydn piano is an embarrassment.

For the future? Well, they've signed pianist Guy, and Belcea Qt., so that's some improvement. Good luck to ZZT.


----------



## Guest

I, too, will add my support to the recommendations for the Glossa and Alia Vox Recordings. The ensembles La Risonanza and La Venexiana, on Glossa, have really put together some beautiful Gesualdo, Monteverdi, and Handel recordings, and if you are in the market for renaissance and baroque choral works, these are highly recommended.

As for Jordi Savall and his Alia Vox label - if you see it, buy it! His recording of Handel's Water Music is my go-to recording, and his concept albums, such as the Jerusalem album, the Istanbul album, as well as a few I recently picked up - The Borgia Dynasty and Mare Nostrum - are exceptional early music works, that have exposed me to more than just the standard western music repertoire. I highly recommend Istanbul. Additionally, Savall does wonders with most everything he touches - I love his recording of Bach's Brandenburg concertos, Musical Offering, and I also have his first Celtic Viol recording. Were money no object, I would buy everything he recorded. These recordings usually come with quite extensive booklets that give a thorough background into the music being presented, as well as the historical circumstances under which they were written.


----------



## beethovenian

The Immerseel set of Beethoven is very good! So is their release of Vivaldi's Four Seasons, very raw and fierce playing from Amandine Beyer.

I think the best looking art on Zig Zag goes to this...









Glossa also have alot of decent album art on their release.


----------



## pollux

Blandine Rannou is one of the great performers of Bach


----------

